# Another Obedience Weekend



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

With brags!!!

This weekend was the Greater Toledo Obedience Training Club trial. The had two obedience and rally trials on Saturday, one obedience trial on Sunday. I entered Gabby and Teddi, staggering my entries so I didn't have 2 dogs in Nov A. 

Our day started with Gabby in rally advanced A. She was a train wreck. Way too wild. She knocked over signs, jumped on me pretty much was not paying attention. Thought I NQ'd until I was talking with some one and they said they thought I placed. Seriously??? They were right. Gabby got 2nd place. Pretty pathetic but one more Q toward her RA. I missed the awards because I was running Teddi in novice A. 

Teddi in Nov A, wasn't bad. Teddi just won't focus in the ring. I can get her sharp, looking at me, and heeling great outside the ring but it ain't happening in the ring. So I take what I can get. She wasn't bad, a little laggy, looking around, I double commanded to not lose her entirely. She was better off leash, she really wanted to visit the posts in figure 8. Perfect on her stand for exam and sits/downs. She got a 177 1/2, and 2nd place. I thought the judge was a but hard on us. Not complaining about the score, we are "A" dogs and first times in the ring won't be perfect. I just got weird vibes from him. However Teddi Q'd and that's all I expect from her. Ribbon was a bonus. 

Second trial was all Gabby. Rally advanced she got a 97 and first place. The sign where handler goes left dog goes right and continue heeling, Gabby got confused. It's not something we do, got some practice in before going in the ring but once in the ring she got confused. It was her only mistake. Much better than the AM. It was her RA title too. 

Novice A, Gabby was really good. Her on leash was spot on, off leash she had a couple point deduction. She had one point off on the figure 8. Stand was perfect (phew she's been foot shifting) and sits/downs perfect. Though it was the longest 3 min down. They were doing open in the ring next to her. Dumb bell throws, jumping, go outs, all things Gabby LOVES to do she wanted to join them, she watched eagerly, but did not. Both the judge (different judge from Teddi's) and one of my fellow competitors both said they thought she was leaving. Something to work on for sure. Gabby got a 196 1/2, and won the class. A much better afternoon. 

Today was all Teddi. I will never try two days in a row with Teddi again. It's way too much for her. She tried but her heeling was worse than Saturday. Maybe a touch better on the 8 and her stand, sit/down were perfect. She got a 179 1/2 today. This judge (Michael Piefer) I thought judged the novice dogs against the novice standard. The dog who won both Teddi's classes got 10 1/2 points higher than the day before. Yes mistakes made both runs, I thought she was judged too harshly yesterday. Teddi got 2nd place again today. However we got out goal, two Q's, same as Gabby. Another trial next week. I plan to do just a couple days of training with Teddi I want her "wild" next Sat. Gabby her butt will be worked between now and next Sunday. Keep her level, work on our mistakes. 

I just want to say I am over the moon proud of Teddi. This is very hard for her. She will retire after 1 more Q. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your Q's and placings!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is fantastic!!! Congrats on the wins and Gabby's title.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann<:

I was waiting to hear how they'd do! I'm so glad both girls came away with legs and a new title for Gabby<: 

Next week... :crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

wow congratulations!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And just think - last year or so at this time you were talking about how you weren't sure how you were going to get Teddi to stand still for those stands...  

You've clearly put in the hard work.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Big congrats!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Here is a picture I took yesterday with my cell phone (so explains quality) so Teddi could send a picture to Tito. 

She was OUT COLD when she got home. I wondered then if I would have any dog today. She did fine. She just does not want to be a 'show' dog. LOL


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats on a great weekend !


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats to you and your girls on the successful weekend.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats you earned it !!


Sent from my iPad using PetGuide


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats on the wins! Keep up the good work 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo great job!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on a wonderful weekend!!!

You and the girls are doing great!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great weekend! Very proud of all of you, congrats! where is the Gabby picture?!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats all around.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome Ann, I know you are so proud of the girls. Keep it going


----------

